
Estimote Beacons with UWB can now automatically create floor plans - tdrnd
http://blog.estimote.com/post/154460651570/estimote-beacons-with-uwb-can-now-automatically
======
asteadman
I'm really interested in this market. Does anyone know where having easy-to-
build floorplans are actually useful? Especially without expensive HW setups
like this?

